# Warning to you parents



## T-N-T (Aug 4, 2013)

This weekend we were camping at Jekyll.  While sitting outside after dinner, 2 little girls about 8 or so were riding there bikes around.  One made a bad move and took a hard fall.  Hit her face straight on the gravel path.  Took an ambulance ride for it too.  I talked to the aunt who returned the triple antibiotic cream and rags I ran after and gave to them.  (before EMS was called) She said all was well after a CT and check up by the Dr's.  The girl was released that night.  Moral or the story?-  Put a helmet on your kid even if they dont want it....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 4, 2013)

TopherAndTick said:


> Put a helmet on your kid even if they dont want it....


In Georgia it's not an option, it's the law. 

40-6-296.
(e)(1) No person under the age of 16 years shall operate or be a  passenger on a bicycle on a highway, bicycle path, bicycle lane, or  sidewalk under the jurisdiction or control of this state or any local  political subdivision thereof without wearing a bicycle helmet.

http://www.georgiabikes.org/index.php/resources/35/76-ga-bicycle-laws


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 4, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> In Georgia it's not an option, it's the law.
> 
> 40-6-296.
> (e)(1) No person under the age of 16 years shall operate or be a  passenger on a bicycle on a highway, bicycle path, bicycle lane, or  sidewalk under the jurisdiction or control of this state or any local  political subdivision thereof without wearing a bicycle helmet.
> ...



I was thinking that was the case....   She was just in the campground....,  not really under jurisdiction of state.  BUT not the point!  Scared me to death.  Her face and side of her head was really road rashed.  Hated that the little girl had to go through that wreck.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 5, 2013)

Isn't the campground under the jurisdiction or control of the State of Georgia under the Jekyll Island Authority?


----------



## j_seph (Aug 5, 2013)

Most helmets I've seen for kids and bicycles would have only protected her head not face though. Luckily she didn't get worse


----------



## gsp416dre (Aug 16, 2013)

I saw that happen alot! The CG and bike paths have been horrible for years in that aspect. Once saw a lady on one of those motorized razor "like" scooters hit some dirt off the bike path on north end. Broken arm and I think jaw too! Gravel is like a giant "people grater"!

Here is a little info that can put this into light:
The CG at Jekyll Island is most certainly under state authority. (No different than state parks as far as that goes) The entire island is property of the state. The campground is administered by the Jekyll Island Authority, which is a state agency. (Basically like a state owned city government) GSP has full authority over Jekyll Island in its entirety including the campground. All laws pertaining to bikes or any other vehicle (and all other laws for that matter) are enforceable in the CG, pier, beach, etc., as well as anywhere else. The only exception is the residential properties (ALL land is state owned) that are leased (99 yr leases) to the homeonwer. Its a weird set up... people own the houses but the state owns the land its on. (Something to do with the charter of the island)


----------



## Milkman (Aug 16, 2013)

Im sure the campground rules call for helmets just like the state law.  Most we go to have it in the rules list.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 17, 2013)

Sorry this happened to the kid, but this thread is an example of why we have a nanny state out of control.


----------



## Theodore981 (Aug 17, 2013)

Anyone who doesn't wear a brain bucket while on a 2 or 4-wheeled vehicle (without a body and seat belts) is a moron (or merely a foolish child).  A parent who doesn't force their kids to wear a brain bucket is both a moron and an absolute failure as a parent.  Seriously.

Laws, or no laws - simply mitigating risks is the hallmark of a person with a brain, a heart, and being responsible.


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 17, 2013)

Helmets were an accessory when I was a kid.  Only road riders had them.  But then again we got to stand in the front seat with our faces to the windshield as we screamed to go faster daddy!    But I suppose society gets smarter with age.


----------



## Havana Dude (Aug 17, 2013)

How did I ever survive without a helmet? I'm all for protecting the kids. I made mine wear one, mostly because of the law and my wife, and yes, I did not want to see them get hurt. It's a crying shame though that we have laws about this stuff. So the state knows how to raise a kid better than we do. Great, and how many kids die in foster homes regulated by the state every year?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 17, 2013)

TopherAndTick said:


> Helmets were an accessory when I was a kid.  Only road riders had them.  But then again we got to stand in the front seat with our faces to the windshield as we screamed to go faster daddy!    But I suppose society gets smarter with age.



My dad built a wooden bench for the back floorboard of our 49 Ford sedan equal to the height of the back seat. I can remember being on my knees on it and looking over the front seat.
Later when I got a little older I asked him what was the purpose for it. He said he got tired of us kids falling in the floorboard every time he had to hit hit brakes. That might have been my family's first piece of safety gear!


----------



## pacecars (Aug 18, 2013)

How many of us rode under the rear window on the back "dash" of those big old cars in the 70s?


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 18, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> My dad built a wooden bench for the back floorboard of our 49 Ford sedan equal to the height of the back seat. I can remember being on my knees on it and looking over the front seat.
> Later when I got a little older I asked him what was the purpose for it. He said he got tired of us kids falling in the floorboard every time he had to hit hit brakes. That might have been my family's first piece of safety gear!



Fantastic!   I remember a road trip from Charlotte to Atl in the back of a caravan with middle seat ripped out so my step brother, kid sister and I could have room to play games and such.      Oh the gool ol days


----------



## gsp416dre (Aug 18, 2013)

Most laws regarding safety are there because people don't think sometimes. If there was no law about child safety seats, many people would not use them, still many don't. I am in agreement that there are too many laws, but we have to face the fact that common sense ain't common! (I am still wondering what the beginning parts of this thread has to do with a so called nanny state.... ) Even with laws that are revenue generators.. they would not be there if people didnt do it... fact is, there are laws i like and ones i don't. I don't like seatbelt laws. If an adult wants to smash their face on a windshield, i coulnd't care less, but to do anything to jeopardize a child when there is a law to protect them or any other time is plain stupid. I never wore a helmet as a child, got alot of roadrash. A neighbor kid hit the pavement and suffered brain damage! A helmet would have helped. If someone thinks there are laws they dont like, decide if there is a reason you don't like it other than you just don't like being told what to do, then call your representative!


----------



## Havana Dude (Aug 18, 2013)

Most laws are nothing more than money generators for the state/county/city coffers. They could care less about the people.


----------



## gsp416dre (Aug 20, 2013)

I have to agree in part with you HD. Most elected officials don't care about you or anyone else! However, there are a great many laws in place as a result of special advocacy groups (MADD, AA, DADD)  and independant government groups (NHTSA, IACP). Granted, these laws are in place because of the work of the people involved and not the government officials who enact them. (Government elected officials by in large care only about their status and next election!) Laws such as DUI laws, child seatbelt laws, seatbelt laws, vehicle equipment, recklessness, family violence, crimes against children, even helmet laws and the list goes on, absolutely save lives. The unfortunate side is that these and many other laws are revenue generators because people don't use common sense, assuming they have it! 

I don't care for any law that just makes it harder for natural selection to work. However, if a law is there to protect other people, adults or children, from stupidity of others, I find it hard to see where there is a problem whether it generates revenue or not. I suppose we could get into the whole big brother thing and so on, but lets sincerely imagine a society without laws. I don't think anyone wants that. The problem is as it always has been, where should the line be. 
Solution is easy, don't do it and let the morons of society pay the bills for your county.


----------



## Havana Dude (Aug 20, 2013)

I can't argue with that. My stance is basically how silly it is to HAVE to have laws that force peope to do what they should do naturally. Times do change though, and with that, I guess laws should be adjusted, amended, or added to change with the times. Kind of hard to prove how many lives are/were saved by say, seat belt laws for example. I work Fire Dept. I can tell you, I have cut dead people out of seat belts, and I have treated minor wounds of those ejected from rollover accidents. But in fairness, I can say also, I have seen seat belts work when they should, and seen way too many deaths that looked like they could have been saved by simply wearing a seat belt. All safety equiopment has it's limitations.  When it's your time, it's your time. Best we can do is try and be as safe as possible.


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 22, 2013)

Some of might say that we prefer to thrown clear of the vehicle.  And a seat belt hinders that...     I buckle up when I pull my camper (25 ft),  but not when I pull the work trailer (24 ft).  I dont understand what the difference is.


----------

